# Uber pays almost $15 per mile in this city



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes, there is a city where Uber pays (or actually charges) $14.48 per mile.
It's not in some oil rich country, it's not in USA, it's in Mexico.
The city is Tijuana (right across the border from San Diego). Uber charges $9.00 per kilometer which comes out to $14.81 per mile.

Guess I'm emigrating to Mexico


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I believe that's Mexican $.
But you'll get easy drugs, cheap hookers and daily drug cartel gun battles. So why not!


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

14.48 pesos a mile? Typical Uber false advertising.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

billybengal said:


> 14.48 pesos a mile? Typical Uber false advertising.


By using current conversion rates, it's basically 1.10USD/mile in Tijuana.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

US$1.075 per mile, for UberBLACK. The minimum fare and cancellation fee are US$3.71.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

I wonder if UberAmoredCar is an option in Tijuana. It should be.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

billybengal said:


> Yes, there is a city where Uber pays (or actually charges) $14.48 per mile.
> It's not in some oil rich country, it's not in USA, it's in Mexico.
> The city is Tijuana (right across the border from San Diego). Uber charges $9.00 per kilometer which comes out to $14.81 per mile.
> 
> Guess I'm emigrating to Mexico


While $ is the US dollar sign
$ is also the sign used for the Mexican Peso.
The Peso is not worth much in dollars.
Today's rate per Google is $1 (US Dollar) equals $13.47 (Mexican Pesos).
...as noted above that's about $1.07-$1.08 per mile.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

billybengal said:


> Yes, there is a city where Uber pays (or actually charges) $14.48 per mile.
> It's not in some oil rich country, it's not in USA, it's in Mexico.
> The city is Tijuana (right across the border from San Diego). Uber charges $9.00 per kilometer which comes out to $14.81 per mile.
> 
> Guess I'm emigrating to Mexico


I made this same mistake the first time I saw the Uber's in Tijuana. Assumed for a bit it was US$


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

billybengal said:


> Yes, there is a city where Uber pays (or actually charges) $14.48 per mile.
> It's not in some oil rich country, it's not in USA, it's in Mexico.
> The city is Tijuana (right across the border from San Diego). Uber charges $9.00 per kilometer which comes out to $14.81 per mile.
> 
> Guess I'm emigrating to Mexico


LOL In the poorest city in North America you actually thought that Uber's pricing would be almost $15 US?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I wonder how long it will take before a Uber manager is shot in Mexico if they start undercutting accepted local rates? 

Criminals and Cartels have a hand in most businesses there. They deal with competition simply by using a bigger gun.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Swed said:


> LOL In the poorest city in North America you actually thought that Uber's pricing would be almost $15 US?


Why would you call Tijuana the poorest city in North America?  "LOL"


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Well doesn't NOLA have a $15 minimum imposed by the city's cab infrastructure/city council?


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

kalo said:


> Why would you call Tijuana the poorest city in North America?  "LOL"


Have you ever been to Tijuana?


----------



## Jalcmkzv87 (Aug 10, 2014)

Swed said:


> Have you ever been to Tijuana?


Have you ever been to Oaxaca, Mexico or Chiapas, Mexico? The economy in those states are far worst. Which is why Tijuana is over populated with people from those states. Because there is work in Tijuana. 
I agree that it is not a beautiful city (I lived in Tijuana for 13 years), but it is so much more affordable to live there than across the border in San Diego. The food is great there too. 
Also, keep in mind that in Tijuana the only service Uber offers is UberBLACK. Most Taxi Libre vehicles are older than 2003 and uncomfortable and smelly. Not only that, but with Uber, you are not worried about being over charged. Something very common with the Taxi Libre.
Better service for a better price.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Swed said:


> Have you ever been to Tijuana?


Yes. I have a post on here somewhere where I made the same mistake as the OP. Just a quick trick of one's mind. Not a big deal.


----------



## Precious (Oct 10, 2014)

Got a text today from Uber that rates in ATLANTA will be $18/hour from 8PM to 11PM. One must be signed on for 2 hours.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

billybengal said:


> Yes, there is a city where Uber pays (or actually charges) $14.48 per mile.
> It's not in some oil rich country, it's not in USA, it's in Mexico.
> The city is Tijuana (right across the border from San Diego). Uber charges $9.00 per kilometer which comes out to $14.81 per mile.
> 
> Guess I'm emigrating to Mexico


Sure that's not $.15/mile. That's more in-line w/ Uber's business plan.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jalcmkzv87 said:


> I agree that it is not a beautiful city


LOL
Nor do its natural fragrances delight the nostrils


----------



## Jalcmkzv87 (Aug 10, 2014)

Jalcmkzv87 said:


> Also, keep in mind that in Tijuana the only service Uber offers is UberBLACK.


As of last week, Tijuana is now offering UberX. Time for me to make money off referrals...


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah, the only problem with driving in TJ is , well... you're driving in TJ. No thanks.


----------



## Jalcmkzv87 (Aug 10, 2014)

Lol, I'm not going to be a driver in TJ, but my buds who live there will.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Jalcmkzv87 said:


> As of last week, Tijuana is now offering UberX.


61¢ Base Fare, 47¢ per mile + 16¢ a minute. $2.59 minimum/cancellation. No Safe Rides fee, though!!


----------



## rukawa (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Jalcmkzv87 (Aug 10, 2014)

Where is this? This has got to be surge pricing.


----------



## rukawa (Aug 30, 2014)

Jalcmkzv87 said:


> Where is this? This has got to be surge pricing.


Actually is not surge pricing.... Is in allentown PA


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

UberHumanSmuggling!


----------

